# wheel loader vs backhoe?



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

Which would you guys prefer? It needs to push a 12' pusher, stack and load snow. I figure the weel loader would hold up better, but I might get some use out of the 4wd backhoe during the summer months. I am looking at a new holland backhoe and a 730hyundai wheel loader.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

The loader will definitely outplow the backhoe. You could charge more for a loader than a backhoe during the winter. I prefer loaders over backhoes, but have both. Loaders act as big wheelbarrels for us during the summer, where a backhoe is a little more versatile.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd get the backhoe simply because you can use it in the summer ( if you do interlock & excavation) its more compact for small spaces & more attachment options available.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I own two backhoes and for me if it was only to do snow removal and plowing I would hands down go with a loader but if there was any thoughts on work in summer months other than topsoil I would get a backhoe they do push good with the right plow and operator,they stack well ,the only thing I find with a backhoe when loading trucks is with the 2.5yrd bucket it is maxed outto stack it on the truck but it still is do-able.wesport


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

If you are only pushing a 12footer, why not look at a telehandler? they will out push a backhoe (and the same size) and they will out stack a loader due to the telescopic boom.

just a thought.


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I know what the wheel loader can do, but am unsure how much I will be able to do with the backhoe. I currently have a nh skid that is the biggest one they make, with a 10' backhoe pusher. I am suprised how well the machine pushes and stacks. Will the backhoe be a much bigger improvement or just a little bit? If I go with the backhoe, I am hoping to replace a sub-contracted wheel loader

Is the 12' too big for a backhoe?

Can a backhoe with a pusher take a pusher full of snow and say make a uturn around a parking lot island? Or will it loose traction, and will you have to push- leave the pile- back up- and come at it from a different direction? (sorry if that makes no sense)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bullit340;818069 said:


> I know what the wheel loader can do, but am unsure how much I will be able to do with the backhoe. I currently have a nh skid that is the biggest one they make, with a 10' backhoe pusher. I am suprised how well the machine pushes and stacks. Will the backhoe be a much bigger improvement or just a little bit? If I go with the backhoe, I am hoping to replace a sub-contracted wheel loader
> 
> Is the 12' too big for a backhoe?
> 
> Can a backhoe with a pusher take a pusher full of snow and say make a uturn around a parking lot island? Or will it loose traction, and will you have to push- leave the pile- back up- and come at it from a different direction? (sorry if that makes no sense)


No it won't, articulation is what allows the wheel loader to do that.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

bullit340;818069 said:


> I know what the wheel loader can do, but am unsure how much I will be able to do with the backhoe. I currently have a nh skid that is the biggest one they make, with a 10' backhoe pusher. I am suprised how well the machine pushes and stacks. Will the backhoe be a much bigger improvement or just a little bit? If I go with the backhoe, I am hoping to replace a sub-contracted wheel loader
> 
> Is the 12' too big for a backhoe?
> 
> Can a backhoe with a pusher take a pusher full of snow and say make a uturn around a parking lot island? Or will it loose traction, and will you have to push- leave the pile- back up- and come at it from a different direction? (sorry if that makes no sense)


It makes perfect sense to me. I have not used a pusher (yet) on our TLB but I know that a loader will push around corners better due to it's articulation. You have not said what size TLB you are considering. The last time I checked New Holland made several sizes. It will also make a difference if you have 4WD, and/or tire chains. How heavy is your snow? Is the pusher full when turning? Which pusher are you considering, and how many yards will it hold? Lastly, why are you making U-turns with a loaded pusher? I would try a different strategy that would eliminate U-turns no matter what I was using to push with.
I think the TLB will be OK if it is chained up & 4WD. You must not have to much down pressure applied when trying to turn or it will have a tendancy to go straight.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

For pushing its very simple....the heavier the machine the more it will push. Now for which one is right for you? Also pretty simple...the one that makes the most money over a 12 month period. Taking everything into account. Payments, maintaince, duability and resale value. Now only you can answer which one is exactly right for you? . Cheers Doug.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

bullit340;817941 said:


> Which would you guys prefer? It needs to push a 12' pusher, stack and load snow. I figure the weel loader would hold up better, but I might get some use out of the 4wd backhoe during the summer months. I am looking at a new holland backhoe and a 730hyundai wheel loader.


Unless you have a real use for the TLB in the summer months, I would go with the wheel loader. I have never pushed snow with either....but have worked around both, and it's pretty obvious to me that wheel loaders are much more productive than TLB's for snow.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

DGODGR;818101 said:


> It makes perfect sense to me. I have not used a pusher (yet) on our TLB but I know that a loader will push around corners better due to it's articulation. You have not said what size TLB you are considering. The last time I checked New Holland made several sizes. It will also make a difference if you have 4WD, and/or tire chains. How heavy is your snow? Is the pusher full when turning? Which pusher are you considering, and how many yards will it hold? Lastly, why are you making U-turns with a loaded pusher? I would try a different strategy that would eliminate U-turns no matter what I was using to push with.
> I think the TLB will be OK if it is chained up & 4WD. *You must not have to much down pressure applied when trying to turn or it will have a tendancy to go straight*.


That's exactly my negative experience with TLB's. I always struggled with the down pressure & steering years ago, the few times I had to run one. Found myself resorting to the back brakes way too much to steer. Straight pushes & stacking, they're a great machine.

I see very few TLB's being used around here for snow anymore. The only people who seem to utilize them are the contractors who NEED them in the summer months & only use them in the winter because they already own it. I would opt for the loader hands down IF it makes enough sense the rest of the year.


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

We use several compact wheel loaders and use a Bobcat VersaHandler in the winter. The Loaders are the way to move snow when choosing between the three (Loader, Backhoe or telehandler).

That said, the bigger the loader might get your more HP on pushing sloppy snow, but its size will restrict the nimbleness of the machine . (Look at a Case 321)

You have the height, visibility and articulation. Not to mention its actually very enjoyable to plow snow in a loader.

Pair the right wheel loader with a Daniels Wing plow and its one bad ass combination. A containment plow has the same restriction with a wheel loader that any other machine has - if it's not paired right to the machine, it will stop you dead in your tracks on long pushes.


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

i use a jd 510d backhoe with a 12' everest pusher. its a very heavy pusher and you can really only go straight with it but is does work and i have been running if for 7 years now. i was in the same boat when i was going to purchase. large backhow or med size loader.. i chose the backhoe for the simple reason that i "could" use it for other things. i don't work with it other than snow, but have done stumps ect for some friends as well as for some of my own projects. i have moved towards loaders now running jd 544's and use the 12 ft pushers for heavy wet stuff and a 16 ft for light fluffy. i would guess my hoe with a lighter pusher would go a bit better , but it has done well for me this long. a loader is much easier to manuver with, and smoother ride without the hoe bouncing around... but everything has tradeoff's


my $.02


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Gary,
what lots do you plow ?


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

i do a couple shopping centers in west springfield and westfield.


anyone running a bobcat s250 with a pusher? thinking about hooking it up and have heard people going 12' in light snow


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

went with the wheel loader


----------

